# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη > Δέκτες MPEG4 >  >  Εγγραφη τηλεοπτικου προγραμματος

## takinio

Καλημερα,καλως σας βρηκα.
Εχω τηλεοραση με MPEG4, αυτο που θελω να κανω ειναι εγγραφη τηλεοπτικου προγραμματος,αλλα δεν ξερω τι ειναι προτιμοτερο,αποκωδικοποιητης για την τηλεοραση η για υπολογιστη?

----------


## xlife

Για εγγραφή τηλεοπτικού προγράμματος σε υπολογιστή θα χρειαστείς κάρτα τηλεόρασης. Στον υπολογιστή είναι πολύ ευέλικτα τα πράγματα, γιατί θα μπορείς να γράψεις απευθείας στο φορμα που θες  πχ avi mpeg κτλ. Στους δέκτες του εμπορίου νομίζω ότι μπορείς να γράψεις μόνο σε .ts πράγμα που σημαίνει οτι πιθανόν να χρειαστεί μετατροπή και αυτό σημαίνει εξτρά χρόνο δικό σου.

----------


## takinio

se eyxaristo poly,na eisai kala.exo meinei apo plhktrologio sto laptop giayto grafo etsi.na eisai kala

----------

